# cervical motion tenderness



## mamacase1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Can someone tell me what ICD9 to use for cervical motion tenderness. Patient also has bacterial vaginosis.


----------



## ajs (Oct 19, 2011)

No code for cervical motion tenderness, that is just an observation on exam not a diagnosis.


----------



## ajs (Oct 19, 2011)

BV bacterial vaginosis is 616.10.


----------

